# BETTER DISTANCE REEL



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

I am using a newell 220 and was wondering if a penn 525 mag would get me more distance?


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

depends on the application. This is important (In the right hands) for plugging No. for bait fishing at long range yes a bit by not having to thumb the spool.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "fish bucket",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Thanks.this is quite a site.i can't wait to get together with some of the group to learn first hand.my goal is to do 200 yds.,with bait.


----------

